# synchronisation iphoto avec automator



## djudju2000 (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Ca fait quelques jours que j&#8217;&#233;cume les forums pour essayer de trouver comment synchroniser iphoto entre 2 ordi en r&#233;seau local. Evidemment, pas de solution miracle. Je me suis donc dit qu&#8217;Automator pouvait me donner un coup de pouce, mais je bloque sur un point. Je vous explique la manip.

Contexte : Un imac, un macbook, tous deux sous mac OSX 10.4.8. (j&#8217;ai fait switcher ma s&#339;ur et mon beau fr&#232;re en m&#234;me temps !), en r&#233;seau local.
Je vais faire en sorte qu&#8217;au d&#233;marrage, le volume du macbook soit mont&#233; sur l&#8217;imac et vice versa. (Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me, compte, ouverture de session, et je glisse le disque dans la fen&#234;tre). J&#8217;ai pas encore test&#233;, mais d&#8217;apr&#232;s quelques fils de discussion, ca marche. Le cas &#233;cheant, je monte les volumes en un clic car j&#8217;ai mis les raccourcis des volumes &#224; gauche de la corbeille (&#231;a marche nickel !)

MANIP 1
Sur l&#8217;imac :

1 iphoto : Je cr&#233;e un album intelligent qui regroupe mes derni&#232;re importations. Je le nomme &#171; photos r&#233;centes &#187;
2 dans Automator, je cr&#233;e un workflow pour qu&#8217;il me copie les photos de cet album dans un dossier sur l&#8217;imac, que je nommerai photo_imac

Sur le macbook :
1 automator : Importer les photos du dossier photo_imac dans un nouvel album (nom &#224; choisir)
Puis effacer les fichiers originaux.


MANIP 2 (inverse de la manip 1)

Sur le macbook :

1 iphoto : Je cr&#233;e un album intelligent qui regroupe mes derni&#232;re importations. Je le nomme &#171; photos r&#233;centes &#187;
2 dans Automator, je cr&#233;e un workflow pour qu&#8217;il me copie les photos de cet album dans un dossier sur le macbook, que je nommerai photo_macbook

Sur l&#8217;imac:
1 automator : Importer les photos du dossier photo_macbook dans un nouvel album (nom &#224; choisir)
Puis effacer les fichiers originaux.


Voil&#224; donc ma question :
Est il possible d&#8217;ex&#233;cuter un script automator sur l&#8217;imac *a partir du macbook* et vice versa ?


Comme &#231;a, il me suffirait de combiner les workflow de l&#8217;imac et du macbook en une seule action, puis j&#8217;enregistre le tout comme un script ou une application. Il y a donc une appli diff&#233;rente pour chacun des ordis.

Quelques suggestions (de moi &#224; moi&#8230;  )

-Il y a toujours moyen d'executer le script sur chaque ordi, mais c'est all&#233;chant de se dire qu'en un clic, la synchro est faite! Ou alors on passe par une execution automatique du script via ical, &#224; heure d&#233;finie.

-Je veux cr&#233;er un album avec les photos r&#233;centes car du peu que j&#8217;en ai vu, &#171; Derni&#232;re importation &#187; sur iphoto n&#8217;appara&#238;t pas comme un album, donc impossible de l&#8217;utiliser directement.

-Il est probablement possible d&#8217;affiner un peu plus le workflow pour que les noms des albums sur chaque ordi soient les m&#234;mes, &#231;a permettrait d&#8217;avoir 2 biblioth&#232;ques (presque) identiques, sans avoir &#224; renommer les albums fraichement import&#233;s.

Limites du syst&#232;me : La synchro doit se faire apr&#232;s chaque importation (d&#8217;un appareil photo par exemple) sinon on risque de n&#8217;importer que l&#8217;importation la plus r&#233;cente. Ou alors on &#233;largit un peu la m&#233;thode, et on prend les photos qui datent de moins d&#8217;une semaine (par exemple), et forcement s&#8217;il y a doublons, il faut indiquer &#224; iphoto de ne pas importer les photos en double.


J&#8217;esp&#232;re ne pas trop vous voir perdu dans mes explications.

Pour ma part, j&#8217;ai un macbook pro (a l&#8217;origine du switch de la moiti&#233; de ma famille, &#233;merveill&#233;e par la b&#234;te). Mais je l&#8217;ai envoy&#233; au SAV pour l&#8217;histoire du gr&#233;sillement aigue de la carte m&#232;re, je n&#8217;ai donc pas acc&#232;s &#224; Internet chez moi&#8230; Je poste ce message maintenant, je ne pourrai r&#233;pondre que demain matin (au boulot, pas bien !!)

En esp&#233;rant qu'un de vous trouve la solution!!! Merci!

Edit: Il est peut &#234;tre possible de r&#233;cup&#233;rer les photos directement par le finder dans le volume distant, mais n'ayant pas le mac avec moi, je ne sais pas trop dans quel dossier aller fouiller...

Edit2: Si ca marche pour iphoto, ca pourrait aussi marcher pour itunes!!
Il y a bien syncopation (payant) ou Syncotunes (gratuit), mais ca pourrait quand m&#234;me servir &#224; quelqu'un...


----------



## djudju2000 (12 Octobre 2006)

Personne pour répondre à ma "petite" question?


----------

